# My substrate is covered with slime!



## marusempai (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm generally pretty blase about algae, but this stuff is GROSS, and it smells bad. It's like a blue-green sheet over the gravel, frequently gets bubbles under it. I'm thinking cyanobacteria? Is there a good way to get rid of the darn stuff? The only thing that seems to work so far is pond snails (there's less of it when the population is high, and more shortly after a cull) and manually removing it... :frusty:


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

yep your right, its cyanobacteria aka, BGA & slime

A blackout out for 3 days will work 99% of the time. I have used it on several occasions and it has never failed. 

3 days is the standard, and its best to run an air pump while the lights are off, turn co2 off & dont feed.

If you totally cover your tank and dont let any light in, at the end of the third day it will be completely gone.

It would then be best to do a waterchange and possibly check the filter if it was really bad for large clumps of it.

Good luck!


----------



## marusempai (Nov 9, 2006)

I will try that.  Just for my personal reassurance, the blackout won't hurt the plants, right? I'm sure you wouldn't reccomend it if it would, but I love those plants and they're only just finally starting to take off, so I'd like to hear you say it. The fish can be tough for a couple days. ^_^;;


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

If the plants are reasonably healthy they will be fine & your fish too

You will actually see a growth spurt when the lights come back on

James


----------

